
Update on HTML5 Video for Netflix - dustinmoris
http://techblog.netflix.com/2017/03/update-on-html5-video-for-netflix.html
======
jandrese
FYI if you have HTTPS-Everywhere enabled the site won't load.

That said, there isn't a whole lot to this article. They added support for
Firefox on Linux. They talk a bit about their work with MPEG-DASH, WebCrypto,
MSE, and EME.

They don't talk about supporting 4k and HDR video on anything except Edge
however, which is annoying old-media thinking. I really hate when companies
say "more bits means more onerous DRM, we know you liked the old system, but
we can make it look marginally better if you're willing to give up most of the
advantages".

It's pure cash grab thinking. The sort of thing that made SVHS stillborn and
has kept Blu-ray sales lukewarm.

------
b0bdog
I've noticed before that running Netflix in a browser causes it to lose all
bass. But if I run it through my WD-TV media player then the bass is there.

Is this still the case? Is this problem across all browsers?

~~~
container
Could you be more precise about the setup? I don't think this is a known
issue, but someone might be able to replicate this if you gave details.

~~~
b0bdog
There is the same issue with youtube in the browser, where the sub-woofer is
not used. When I went from netflix in browser to the wd-tv I was very
surprised when the sub-woofer kicked in.

Both HTPC/WD-TV connect to 7.1 amp with sub.

